

What I Fear Most As a Founder - ph0rque
http://www.groovehq.com/blog/fear

======
amrit_b
How do you get all your posts in HN front page !?

~~~
ph0rque
Unfortunately, the posts I really think are thought-provoking, on which I
would love to see some HN discussion, never get near the front page (nor any
comments).

For example:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7139162](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7139162)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7051269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7051269)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7017676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7017676)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6999875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6999875)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942357](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942357)

